# Hs33 am BMX???



## BlackBMX (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es funktionieren würde wenn ich mir die Magura hs33 dranbauen würde und ob einer von euch das mal ausprobiert hat???
Peace out!


----------



## crossie (24. Mai 2004)

ja es geht. 

wie? frag thrill-seeker... der hat das gemacht.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Velo (24. Mai 2004)

moin,

is eigentlich ganz einfach mußt nur die evolutionadapter der HS33 verkehrtherum an die bremse schrauben diese ein stück auffeilen damit sie über die U-Brake Sockel passen und dann die bremklötze an der Felge anpassen das wars auch schon!!!


Greetz Dr.


----------



## BlackBMX (24. Mai 2004)

Cool,Danke!
Und was habt ihr so für erfahrungen damit???


----------



## Dr.Velo (24. Mai 2004)

fährt sich supergeil, da kann keine  U-Brake mithalten is, aber besser wenn du die mit stahlflexleitungen fährst find ich persönlich besser  is wessentlich flexibler beim Barspin zb. da kann es nämlich schonmal passieren das dir ne normale leitung abreisst.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Mai 2004)

Und die Stahlfelxleitung bleibt dicht ? hab von kombi mit der HS33 bis jetzt nur schlechtes gehört


----------



## Moto (25. Mai 2004)

Eine gut eingestellt U-Brake reicht vollkommen das mit der HS33 ist völliger quatsch schließlich braucht man beim BMX keine Verzögerung wie beim Downhill.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (25. Mai 2004)

Du brauchst beim BMX auck keine Bremse, aber lass die Leute doch wenn sie spass dran haben


----------



## Bunes007 (25. Mai 2004)

Jo hab jetze dat Radel vom "Thrilli".
Aba ohne HS-33; er hatte damals son 24" Adapter genommen und umgedreht.

HS-33 halt ich aba am BMX och für übertrieben; ne gute Bremse z.b AD990 mit nem gutem Hebe reicht voll aus.
Außerdem wär mir dat mit dem Öl viel zu heikel am BMXel.

Gruß DaBene


----------



## BlackBMX (25. Mai 2004)

Ok Danke!Dann lass ich es!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (25. Mai 2004)

(abschweif-modus on

wie isses denn eigentlich mit 24" bmxes?
kumpel von mir hat sich eins zugelegt als kiezgurke. hinten sin v-brakes dran, vorne nichts. straighte gabel mit "schutzblechloch" drin. 

er hat mich wg. einer vorderradbremse angehauen. könnte man natürlich ne oma-rad-vom-quelle-versand-1987 zangenbremse dranbauen, kommt aber bestimmt nich so dolle. 

habt ihr ne idee (außer gabelwechsel)? hs 33 vielleicht?

(abschweif-modus off


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Velo (25. Mai 2004)

vorne hab ich auch ne HS33 an meinem Cruiser dran, da gibt es solche U-Brake adapter die an diesem schutzblechloch befestigt werden.Bin zuerst auch mit U-Brake rumgefahren dann binn ich auf die idee gekommen mir vorne ne HS33 dranzubasteln und ich finde es supergeil so wie es ist!!!Genau dasselbe spiel wie beim BMX, auch die evolution adapter umdrehen und ein stück auffeilen außer wenn die U-Brakesockel an dem adapter schraubbar sind dann einfach rausschrauben und cantisockel reindrehen.Evolutionadapter drauf und die HS33 klötze an die Felge anpassen --->Fertig isses ...

greetz Dr.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (25. Mai 2004)

fett. 
glaube es auf einem deiner fotos erahnen zu können.

danke für den tipp. ich pump mir schon mal nen dremel ...


----------



## kater (25. Mai 2004)

1. Die Frage ist sowas von... bescheiden. HS33 macht keinen grossen Sinn am BMX.
2. Wurde diese Frage mehr als einmal gestellt und mehr als einmal beantwortet.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (25. Mai 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Frage ist sowas von... bescheiden. HS33 macht keinen grossen Sinn am BMX.
> 2. Wurde diese Frage mehr als einmal gestellt und mehr als einmal beantwortet.


kann durchaus sein, dass das keinen sinn macht. er nutzt das teil ja auch nicht zum bmxen, sondern zum durch die gegend fahren. er hat null sportliche ambitionen. er will halt kein bonanzarad-poser oder retro-cruiser poser sein, sondern ein bmx cruiser poser. gibt auch solche leute.

er will unbedingt  eine vorderrad bremse, weil er sich damit sicherer fühlt.
und ich sag mir halt: warum nicht gleich ne hs33, wenns technisch machbar is und er das zahlen will?

jeder wie er liebt.  


und sorry für das nichtbenutzen der suchfunktion. fühle mcih etwas fremd hier bei den xern. dachte mal, ich springe bequemerweise auffn thread auf ...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Mai 2004)

Man kann einen U-Brake Adapter an die Gabel schrauben, erhältlich in unten verlinktem Shop, den dann am besten noch mit Kabelbinder an den Holmen fixieren, flext dann weniger.

Vorteil: Hast ne Bremse.
Nachteil: Sieht blöde aus.

Andere Möglichkeit: Neue Gabel mit Sockeln für U- oder eben auch V-Brakes kaufen, Bremse direkt dran.

Vorteil: Sieht gut aus.
Vorteil: Bremst auch besser.
Nachteil: Kostet viel Kohle.

Dritte Möglichkeit wäre, passende Sockel direkt anzuschweissen...

Vorteil: Kostet weniger.
Nachteil: Du musst schweissen können...

Tja so is das...


----------



## evil_rider (25. Mai 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Frage ist sowas von... bescheiden. HS33 macht keinen grossen Sinn am BMX.
> 2. Wurde diese Frage mehr als einmal gestellt und mehr als einmal beantwortet.



1. doch, weniger kraft und bremmst auch auf chrom wenns nass ist durch das gewisse mehr an power 
2. *zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (26. Mai 2004)

also bei mir hat bei nässe + hs33 + chromfelge nix mehr gebremst. desweiteren war nach nen paar wochen die Leitung zweifach gequetscht. Die HS33 is ausserdem sauschwer und du hast nen ziemlich bescheidenen Bremshebel (bricht schnell, nicht biegbar -> viel Spass mit gekürztem Lenker). (PS: ich weiss dass es auch cnc bremshebel gibt für hs33 aber wozu der aufwand...)

schraubt die bremsen am besten ab, dann gibts kein Stress - weder mit 8ten, verrutschenden achsen noch bremse einstellen - man gewöhnt sich ziemlich schnell dran und bremst net so stark ab vor neuen herausforderungen 

Nachteil: öfters ma neue schuhe kaufen


----------



## j.e.t. (27. Mai 2004)

du kannst's ja auch irgendwie so machen wie brian lopes


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. Mai 2004)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst's ja auch irgendwie so machen wie brian lopes


lol, wie geil.

und dann sagt man, bmxer seien bodenständige leute ....


----------



## Kieferos (27. Mai 2004)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst's ja auch irgendwie so machen wie brian lopes




wird auch kurz in der neuen mtb rider erwähnt


----------



## konamann (27. Mai 2004)

ohohoh sie werden schreien...


----------



## Bunes007 (27. Mai 2004)

Jo hab ich och schon in der Rider gesehen.
Ich find sowat schwachsinnig, weil nen BMX nen BMX is und kein Mini-MTB!
Dat wär mir auch viel zu riskant mit soviel aufwendiger Technik rumzugurken, da musste imma aufpassen dat nix schrott geht!

Naja aba jeda wie er will, wenn Lopes dass bracuh sollers machen!


----------



## Bunes007 (27. Mai 2004)

Aba die Diskbrake is ja wohl beim BMX voll ohne Sinn!
Vorallem beim Race-BMX!
Ne normale V-Brake packt da doch gut genuch! (blockiert sowieso viel zu schnell beim Race)


----------

